# What wouldn`t you eat ??



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

If the pooh would hit the fan, what things would you not eat? Road kill is more than likley fair game, the old plow horse across the road that hasn`t worked in years is fair game, that passing stray dog for sure is game. So what is not an option?? Just a fun topic to get ya thinking. >> Thanks Marc


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Bugs...I'll starve first 
Animal manure and dirt 
Those big green hedge apples 
Skunk

I'm sure my list will get shorter the longer the trouble lasts.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Other people. Besides that, most anything would be fair game. I'll bet our abundant banana slugs would start looking pretty darned fine.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Raeven said:


> Other people. Besides that, most anything would be fair game. I'll bet our abundant banana slugs would start looking pretty darned fine.


Banana slugs sauted with butter and some garlic wouldn`t be to bad. HeHe > Marc:bouncy:


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm trying to store a lot of spices--most things just taste like chicken.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Poke "sallet" and liver..I'd rather eat bugs.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I cannot say that there would be anything that is off the menu.
I think of Russia during the Seige of Leningrad.. wallpaper(wallpaper paste was made of flour and water), table legs, cats, rats, bugs, neighbors, dirt(in hopes of a worm and for trace minerals), manure (for undigested grains).
Faced with certain starvation, anything is good.....


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

springvalley said:


> Banana slugs sauted with butter and some garlic wouldn`t be to bad. HeHe > Marc:bouncy:


LOL, I thought exactly the same thing... but then it occurred to me, if I had butter, I'd have a cow which I had successfully managed to breed, and.... 

hmmmm. :croc:


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Have you ever read 2Kings 6 26-30?
It is easy to say, I wouldn't do this or do that, but truth is unspeakable things have happened in times of great famine. God forbid, but if a great unspeakable famine came, I would pray that all of us would be protected from the things that Samaria was doing in bible days. And we should all be thankful for every bug, chip of wallpaper paste, tree root, or road kill varmint that we could find.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

After a week or so, anything I could catch would be fair game. (Outside of long pork... but of course, the critters might get to partake...)


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

There is nothing off limits. Once you've been hungry enough, you'll know you will eat ANYTHING giving the chance.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I've never truly been hungry so I guess that I would draw a line in the sand based upon the foods that I won't eat now. Once the choices dwindle a bit, I guess I'd erase the first line and drawa new one based upon my (desperation) changing standards.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I have never been truely truely hungry...I hope to never find out to what lengths I could go to eat and survive. Right now my list includes okra..I'm sure that slimey vegetable would be more appealing than a slug or snail given that choice.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

unidentified mushrooms...


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bee I am not sure I might go with snail before Okra !


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Raeven said:


> LOL, I thought exactly the same thing... but then it occurred to me, if I had butter, I'd have a cow which I had successfully managed to breed, and....
> 
> hmmmm. :croc:


you can't eat bananna slugs, they have a nuro toxin in em.....:thumb:


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

long pork here too


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

NickieL said:


> you can't eat bananna slugs, they have a nuro toxin in em.....:thumb:


LOL, well, don't worry... they were pretty far down on the food choices in any case -- but thanks for sharing that information! I can not eat them along with the unidentified mushrooms I also plan to not eat!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Raeven said:


> LOL, well, don't worry... they were pretty far down on the food choices in any case -- but thanks for sharing that information! I can not eat them along with the unidentified mushrooms I also plan to not eat!


I wish someone had warned ME about the nuro toxins LOL:grit: well, ya live n ya learn!


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

My list originally included just People (why live long enough to get mad people disease?) and mushrooms... and now I greatfully get to add slugs for fear of neurotoxins even though it is considered mild... :huh:


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

PeachyLeigh said:


> My list originally included just People (why live long enough to get mad people disease?) and mushrooms... and now I greatfully get to add slugs for fear of neurotoxins even though it is considered mild... :huh:


They really don't have much flavor anyway.ound:Quite bland really.ound: Maybe they taste better cooked, I don't know.


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

NickieL said:


> They really don't have much flavor anyway.ound:Quite bland really.ound: Maybe they taste better cooked, I don't know.


Did you eat it or just lick? You'd think they would be considerate enough to be at least a little banana flavored. 

On the plus side the cooking may kill the neurotoxins and add some flavor.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I'd not eat people, or unidentifed mushrooms (which does me no good as I don't know how to identify them and I don't think there are really any edible ones that grow around here anyway, all I ever see are stinkhorns, turkey tails, and the one that looks like a chanterelle but isn't). Pine tree roots probably aren't very palatable. But I might go into the woods and turn over rotten pieces of wood to see if I could find any fat, juicy grubs.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

Asian Beetles.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I've eaten bugs... not a big deal. Chocolate covered, they're not bad. I've eaten snake, and turtle, and various bits and pieces that most people would refuse. 

I draw the line, however, at eating another human being. "Long pork" or not, it isn't happening.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

cottage cheese


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

definitely not happening here either. ~Georgia


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I think in the SHTF situation I'd be eating most of the things I'd normally stay well away from - cabbage family produce DOES NOT like me (though I love the flavors), but I'd eat it anyway to stave off starvation, so the normally despised brussels sprouts, cabbage, cauliflower and brocolli, etc are back on the menu. Unidentified mushrooms, I agree are a no-no. I WILL starve before I eat another human, but would have no problems with road kill, might even try skunk if the situation presented itself...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I wouldn't eat anything poisonous, that would kind of defeat the purpose of eating wouldn't it? But otherwise poo and testicles would be off the menu, unless there was absolutely nothing else around at all. I think spiders would be the absolute last thing I would consider eating. I pray I'm never in the situation to have to make that call.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Danaus29 said:


> I wouldn't eat anything poisonous, that would kind of defeat the purpose of eating wouldn't it? But otherwise poo and testicles would be off the menu, unless there was absolutely nothing else around at all. I think spiders would be the absolute last thing I would consider eating. I pray I'm never in the situation to have to make that call.


No Elk fries?? No cowboy caviar?? You dont know what you are missing


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

I'll eat anything and if I'm not sure about something I'll use the buddy system.

I aint fattening up that sweat delicious women for nothing, mmmm hamhocks.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

beaglebiz, no mountain oysters or turkey poppers either. You can have my share.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I am not afraid to try lamb fries if I have to. I would not eat another person.
I am very allergic to raw tomatoes, and no dice on unidentified mushrooms.

Also, oysters. Forget it! I think at least a dozen times in the past 6 months I've asked for a puking smiley. Why oh why has one not been added?


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Lima beans.
Frog's legs.
Guess I will die. Or forage better.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I think at least a dozen times in the past 6 months I've asked for a puking smiley. Why oh why has one not been added?


what a great idea..........we need that for sure...:thumb:


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Donner !! Party of two please. HeHe. Don`t think I could do it either, but you never know what you would do given the choice of starving to death. > Marc


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Let's see-- no humans, no road kill, no deer, rabbit, **** or any other wild animals, don't like the taste and the smell of it cooking. I am pretty much a chicken and vegie gal so, I think I could rustle up some greens if need be. We have cedars so Vit. C is covered and as long as my chickens can free range, they can eat the bugs and turn them into yummy eggs for me.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Former food (manure), former people (long pork), and unidentified mushrooms.

There are a lot of things I don't eat _now_, while I have the advantage of almost limitless choices and the sure knowledge that there _will_ be a next meal to wait for. If things get bad enough, I will not be as picky.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

wow RD, don't you want to live?


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> wow RD, don't you want to live?


Well, I have made it 49 years on a diet of vegies, chicken, fish, eggs, fruits, nuts, cheese and very little red meat ( I will occasionally eat a hamburger). Not a vegan or tree hugger or one of those PITA nuts, just don't care much for meat so yeah, as long as I hold out and my greenhouse is intact and the chickens keep reproducing I think I could do just fine.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Lets put it this way, I'm not planning on EVER dying. I will do what ever I need to do to survive and live. If that means eatting some things I wouldn't eat now, so be it. (tonight's **** dinner was pretty good, btw!) so in a SHTF situation where I'm mighty hungry, best watch yerselves tresspassers :icecream:


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

I wouldn't eat other peoples food(if they are bigger than me, that is)


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

You wouldn't eat frog legs? Oh man, that's one of the first things I'd go look for! Absolutely delicious! 

I also realized I wouldn't eat our pets.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Turnips or rutabagas....My horses/cows YES...my dogs....maybe my wife's 2


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I would opt to off myself long before I'd eat other people.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

:huh:Could it be because I've joined forums like this that the wife is making a serious effort to lose weight???:heh:


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Me and hubby have had this conversation so many times. Every so often we drag out the subjects we don't agree on and rehash them. I've told him a lot of times that I don't think I could eat earth worms, slugs, mountain oysters.... I have a bad gag reflex over things I perceive as slimy. (even if they're not). So I told him I would probably starve first, and he smiles and says nah, you won't. Meaning he intends to feed me whether I like it or not! lol. All kidding aside, hunger is the best seasoning. I would choose death over "long-pork". If some other starving person scarfs me down afterwards that's ok I guess, since I would not be needing my body where I'm going!


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

I have already eaten everything (including bugs and bad roadkill) *but* people and poisonous plants/bugs.

I would not eat poisonous plants/bugs on purpose, because I don't want to die that way.

I would like to think I would not eat human meat, but I guess it would all depend on the situation. :shrug: I really would not want to slowly starve to death or watch my kids starve to death.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Sarah J said:


> Asian Beetles.


I have on accident ate them. Let me tell you, they taste just as bad as they smell.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I suppose if the situation were dire enough anything is good.

Until that time I draw the line at possum. Got turned off them the rainy night I saw one eating a road killed skunk......


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

Hunger is a powerful motivator. Thankfully, I've never been hungry, but it can drive a person to do unspeakable things as seen in the sixth chapter of Second Kings:

27 The king replied, âIf the LORD does not help you, where can I get help for you? From the threshing floor? From the winepress?â 28 Then he asked her, âWhatâs the matter?â

She answered, âThis woman said to me, âGive up your son so we may eat him today, and tomorrow weâll eat my son.â 29 So we cooked my son and ate him. The next day I said to her, âGive up your son so we may eat him,â but she had hidden him.â


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Another thing to consider is how much tastes and desires change once a diet and/or circumstances change.

It's a strange example, but the first one that comes to mind.
On "Victorian Farm' the people involved found that they desperately craved fat.
They had a complete diet change from the foods that we all eat that have plenty of fat in them and they were out in the cold all day and working hard etc..
They went from thinking the strips of fat on meat were something to be trimmed away to lusting after every little bit of it.
So the things that you may think of gross now may look delicious under different circumstances.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

StatHaldol said:


> Hunger is a powerful motivator. Thankfully, I've never been hungry, but it can drive a person to do unspeakable things as seen in the sixth chapter of Second Kings:
> 
> 27 The king replied, âIf the LORD does not help you, where can I get help for you? From the threshing floor? From the winepress?â 28 Then he asked her, âWhatâs the matter?â
> 
> She answered, âThis woman said to me, âGive up your son so we may eat him today, and tomorrow weâll eat my son.â 29 So we cooked my son and ate him. The next day I said to her, âGive up your son so we may eat him,â but she had hidden him.â


I was unaware of that, yuk! I think I ll be looking this one up for more details. 

I wanted to add, I wouldn't eat my dog. Starving or not, both of us starving or not, I know those two would protect me until their dying breath. You don't eat your last weapon of defense.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> You don't eat your last weapon of defense.




Good point!
And you don't eat your breeding/seed stock if you can possibly help it...


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

NickieL said:


> (tonight's **** dinner was pretty good, btw!)


My Dad use to talk about eating raccoon during the depression. He said you had to put a lot of salt and ketchup on them to be able to stand the taste.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Its really not all that bad.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Hunger is the best spice.

Likes and dislikes are fine and dandy while the system's up and everyone's fat and sassy... a luxury. When the systems down and everyone is gaunt and sunken in, tastes change. 

The belly will trump silly wishes and desires.

About the only thing I haven't tasted would be the various cat meats (that I know of). I'd never say I wouldn't eat anything, to do so, I know, would be a lie.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

What wouldn't I eat... I'd eat you guys if I was hungry enough. Just sayin.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

mekasmom said:


> My Dad use to talk about eating raccoon during the depression. He said you had to put a lot of salt and ketchup on them to be able to stand the taste.


You need to parboil them.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

My kids...oh, and my husband!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Can't believe, polk salat, liver, okra and cottage is on the list. Those are some of my favorite foods. Those 4 served together would make a great tasting meal. Just add a sliced tomato and some canned peaches on top of the cottage. YUM


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

They say after a few days of not eating you are no longer hungry.

My line would be no human and not my pets, we would all starve together. We could go a few miles west of here and find mesquite and cactus.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Ruby said:


> They say after a few days of not eating you are no longer hungry.
> 
> My line would be no human and not my pets, we would all starve together. We could go a few miles west of here and find mesquite and cactus.


I'm curious, have you tried mesquite or cactus? I'm thinking of trying some next time I'm in Arizona.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

people- 

what the sam heck is long pork y'all keep puttin on here?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

long pork IS people


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> long pork IS people


Ahhhhhh!!ig:


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Becka03 said:


> Ahhhhhh!!ig:


ound: :hysterical: ound:


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

I saw a documentary on cannibals. Maybe the head shrinkers? Can't remember. But they talked to some of the elders who had eaten people when he was young. (they no longer do it) He said it tasted very much like pig.

And yes, I would eat it. No question.


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Why is it called long pork anyway???


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

The way I understood it, when a pig/hog is butchered and a human is butchered, they very closely resemble each other. I guess maybe the human carcass is a bit longer than the pig/hog. Donno exactly, but I'm sure Texican can explain it better. 

Prickly pear cactus pads are ok tasting, kind of a generic 'green' taste, slimy, but improved by cooking. The tunas are often praised as being wonderful, and they are sweetish and have a sort of berry/pomegranate flavor but there is also a very unpleasant (to me anyway) undertaste that is musky and unpleasant. Mesquite beans are harvested dry and ground into a very mildly sweet flour that has a very faint taste of honey to it. It's not bad at all. Some people boil the pods to make a drink with, and some make mesquite bean jelly as a gourmet treat. The beans/pods have a good amount of protein in them.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Anything that isn't kosher wouldn't even be considered.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

JuliaAnn said:


> The way I understood it, when a pig/hog is butchered and a human is butchered, they very closely resemble each other. I guess maybe the human carcass is a bit longer than the pig/hog.


This is exactly right. On the inside, pigs and people are nearly identical. Our nutritional needs are also nearly the same.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

JuliaAnn said:


> Prickly pear cactus pads are ok tasting, kind of a generic 'green' taste, slimy, but improved by cooking. The tunas are often praised as being wonderful, and they are sweetish and have a sort of berry/pomegranate flavor but there is also a very unpleasant (to me anyway) undertaste that is musky and unpleasant. Mesquite beans are harvested dry and ground into a very mildly sweet flour that has a very faint taste of honey to it. It's not bad at all. Some people boil the pods to make a drink with, and some make mesquite bean jelly as a gourmet treat. The beans/pods have a good amount of protein in them.


Hmmm, it does sound like it's worth a try. Mesquite and Prickly pears are abundant by my parent's trailer house down in Arizona. Unfortunately for the Mesquite harvest I'd have to be down there during the worst part of the year, August. But I guess I'll endure in the name of culinary curiosity.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I like mesquite. Used to snack on it while hiking.

Used to have prickly pear in my yard too. You eat the new fresh pads. Yes, it's slimy but not too bad. It makes great candy and then the fruit too. The plants would get huge there, as tall as a house even, big huge orange cactus flowers.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

texican said:


> About the only thing I haven't tasted would be the various cat meats (that I know of).


Are they safe to eat? I have heard that you aren't supposed to eat carnivore animals? I guess you would have to pressure cook them to a really high temp to kill any microbes in them?
Not that I would look forward to having them for dinner, but it's good to know if they are safe or not.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

PhilJohnson said:


> I'm curious, have you tried mesquite or cactus? I'm thinking of trying some next time I'm in Arizona.


Cactus is good. It tastes like green beans, but just a bit more acidic.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

time said:


> But they talked to some of the elders who had eaten people when he was young. (they no longer do it) He said it tasted very much like pig.


It figures. Not lobster or kobe beef or something super expensive.

Goodness, what a topic. It's really gross, isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

I wouldn't eat neither relatives, nor mashed turnips. Other than that, call me when it's supper time.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

mekasmom said:


> Are they safe to eat? I have heard that you aren't supposed to eat carnivore animals? I guess you would have to pressure cook them to a really high temp to kill any microbes in them?
> Not that I would look forward to having them for dinner, but it's good to know if they are safe or not.


The old mountain men all claimed that mountain lion was the best eating around.

Microbes are all killed around the same temp so I don't see why you would cook it any higher than you cook poultry.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

As far as eating human, I would eat only those who were strict organic vegans. That way I could say that I was on an organic vegan diet.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

JuliaAnn said:


> The way I understood it, when a pig/hog is butchered and a human is butchered, they very closely resemble each other. I guess maybe the human carcass is a bit longer than the pig/hog. Donno exactly, but I'm sure Texican can explain it better.


Most mammal carcasses look pretty much alike... most of them have the same kind of plumbing (hearts/lungs/stomach/etc.) and the same cuts of meat... our normal meat animals just have more of the choicer cuts of meat.

In a week long Emergency Responders course I took in AK, they showed cadavers, with the exposed internal organs... the instructor really didn't know what most of the parts were... I told him what all of them were. Fellow Rangers started looking at me like I was a serial killer... had to explain there's not that much difference between a cow/hog/deer's innards and a humans (outside of the extra stomachs)... Big 'sigh of relief' went around the room, afterwards....

Do believe I'd be able to identify the different carcasses, if lined up next to each other... a human's limbs would be a lot longer, and the the quarters would hang differently.


mekasmom said:


> Are they safe to eat? I have heard that you aren't supposed to eat carnivore animals? I guess you would have to pressure cook them to a really high temp to kill any microbes in them?
> Not that I would look forward to having them for dinner, but it's good to know if they are safe or not.


I'd thoroughly cook them. I don't/wouldn't eat any animal that was going against 'its nature' [nocturnal or shy animal...out in the broad daylight] .... regardless of hunger. I'd rather take my chances foraging than to settle for an easy meal, and eat an animal that was rabid.

Ruby... I'd not eat relatives or my own pets. :yuck:
...Now, 'your' pets... hmmmm... If I knew you personally, And your pets, they might have a chance... didn't know them? Wellllllll...


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You couldn't get me hungry enough to eat a Tomato Horn Worm.

No family members. Nor, unfortunately, the deer from around here. There's something wrong with them and I'd rather starve than have my brain turned into cottage cheese from Chronic Wasting Disease or whatever it is that the deer are infected with.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

There is an easy solution to that, jsut don't eat teh BRAINS and cook every thing really good.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

NickieL said:


> There is an easy solution to that, jsut don't eat teh BRAINS and cook every thing really good.


Don't eat the brains, or spinal cord. Process boneless and you will be safe.

Cooking does not destroy the prions that spread CWD, Mad Cow, CJD, etc.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I hate to admit right now that Alive is one of my most favorite all time movies- LOL- and they ate people- mmmm I suppose I would need to be in that situation- I am goin with the poster who said no relatives!

I had scalloped oysters this thanksgiving for the first time this yr- i made them - must admit they were gross... but if i was starving i would have to eat seafood and stuff like that I suppose!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

If I ever get hungry enough to even consider eating a person, I hope I find a bunch of mushrooms instead. I'm deathly allergic to them and would rather be eaten myself than eat someone else. Other than that, I'm sure I'd have to be pretty hungry to eat the last pair (M/F) of any of our critters or our dogs (protection).


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

My daughter told me during a weird discussion a few months ago that she would eat me. I think she was kidding, but I'm not sure, it's hard to tell with her sometimes. I guess it's only right, since she's my daughter and lived inside me for forty weeks - who could be more appropriate to eat than mom? ::shudder:: I just hope she shares with her brother; she can be kinda selfish sometimes. But then again, who would do the cooking, if mom's dinner?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Peacock said:


> But then again, who would do the cooking, if mom's dinner?


If she asks you to start a batch of soup, but she will finish cooking it....................*RUN!!!!!!!*


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

OK - End of the World. Got enough veggies, grains and beans stored away. We got ourselves the horse, slaughtored and butchered.

We've eaten up all the major muscle groups. Rationing 8 ounces of protein per person, per day, we've gone almost a year on salted horse meat. The fridge is still working and everything else is in the freezer.

We started on the organs; heart, liver, spleen, and some of the less bitter tasting glands.

Someone found a soup recipe for the lungs and that went into the pot with the bones and cleaned hooves. Saving the head for a special occasion.

I don't have a good hotdog recipe for the anus and lower intestines. So I'll not eat that for now.

What's left is the hide. If we scraped all the hair off the hide and cut it into daily serving sizes, I'm sure it can be boiled down til tender and last us a few more weeks....


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

With knowledge of food saftey and a COMPLETE absense of food predjudice, it is amazing just what can be eaten.

That said, I hope to never find out just how far I'd go to survive or keep a loved one alive.

I thought I did pretty good with the "use it all" processing of my turkeys this year. But I did not use the feet, guts(other then the ususal giblets) and I only saved the fat for my winter soap making project.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

mekasmom said:


> Are they safe to eat? I have heard that you aren't supposed to eat carnivore animals? I guess you would have to pressure cook them to a really high temp to kill any microbes in them?
> Not that I would look forward to having them for dinner, but it's good to know if they are safe or not.


You can eat carnivores. Just don't eat the livers and don't make a regular habit of it.

Plants pull minerals from the ground including trace heavy metals (mercury, selenium, lead, etc.) It's all good because they are still relatively dillute

Herbivores eat plants and concentrate those heavy metals in levels that are still safe for human consumption.

Carnivores eat the herbivores. Now you have the heavy metals concentrated in levels that are not so good for humans. These are particularly high in their livers. Short term consumption is ok. Long term leads to all sorts of bad things.

I'd still eat a coyote if I needed to get by one more day.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

bee said:


> ...I thought I did pretty good with the "use it all" processing of my turkeys this year. But I did not use the feet, guts(other then the ususal giblets) and I only saved the fat for my winter soap making project.



Chicken feet scalded for a few minutes and with the claws trimmed make excellent soup stock! When it cools you get a nice gelatine.

Then take those feet and further braise with some soy, a little sugar, sesame oil, scallion, peanuts and chili paste. Mmmmmmm.

The collagen from chicken feet is being researched by western medicine for anti-cancer, anti-tumor qualities - and it much cheaper and better for the environment than killing sharks, just for their fins. If you're paying for pricey collagen capsules for treatment, it's likely rendered chicken feet.

Duck feet are also good when boiled as above, then deboned and served chilled with some soy sauce on the side.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Vickie44 said:


> Bee I am not sure I might go with snail before Okra !


Okra is deeeelicious! I love it boiled and slimey or fried. Any which way!!

I would not eat the brains or innards of any animal. But I suppose if I was ever truly starving, I would have to reconsider all options.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

I won't eat long pork. maybe not bugs. I think I will keep a few spare bullets. I would rather die than eat someone. I guess I better stock up on more food.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I think I'll keep taking the collagen supplements as opposed to eating several chicken feet a day.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

The only thing off the table in a survival situation is long pork. Other than that, I would butcher and fry our beloved family dog before I saw my babies starve.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

AmberLBowers said:


> The only thing off the table in a survival situation is long pork. Other than that, I would butcher and fry our beloved family dog before I saw my babies starve.


Don't be so quick to butcher the beloved family dog! He might be able to hunt and help keep the family fed. You just have to be a little open-minded on what he brings to the table.

Our dog used to kill some humongous rats and rabbits and bring them home to us. I truly believe he was trying to carry his own weight and help his pack/family.

My cat would also leave mice on the pillow for me in the middle of the night! She'd look at me with great disgust as I flushed a perfectly good mouse down the toilet! (So I might have to re-assess what I'm going to do with that mouse or rat the next time around... ratatouille recipe?)


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

BillHoo said:


> Don't be so quick to butcher the beloved family dog! He might be able to hunt and help keep the family fed. You just have to be a little open-minded on what he brings to the table.
> 
> Our dog used to kill some humongous rats and rabbits and bring them home to us. I truly believe he was trying to carry his own weight and help his pack/family.
> 
> My cat would also leave mice on the pillow for me in the middle of the night! She'd look at me with great disgust as I flushed a perfectly good mouse down the toilet! (So I might have to re-assess what I'm going to do with that mouse or rat the next time around... ratatouille recipe?)


Oh, trust me, our "Honey" would only be considered groceries once every rat, bug, and blade of grass around here was consumed!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

rainy5 said:


> I won't eat long pork. maybe not bugs. I think I will keep a few spare bullets. I would rather die than eat someone. I guess I better stock up on more food.


Can you first make sure you plump yerself up before using that bullet?!:icecream:


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

long pork or my dog.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I will just say I would not eat anything I felt I shouldnt or couldnt.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

It would be a good idea to keep spices around even in bobs. Good old garlic and onion and salt and pepper might help a lot.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know what I wouldn't eat, but I do know that earthworms are very nutritious and worth the trouble to prepare - not that I ever have! However, they are high in protein and fat, so if you are starving, dig them up. From what I have heard slugs are very low in nutrition, so I don't think I'd bother trying to overcome their repulsiveness. 

I had to smile at liver on the list of "I wouldn't eat", because it is a favorite and our family is very fond of kidney stew. 

I am very thankful I've never been in a situation where I'd have to worry about what I'd eat or not eat.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I had a patient in the hospital once who was the youngest of 11 growing up poor. When they ate chicken, he and his next oldest brother just got the feet. :shocked:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

GrannyCarol said:


> I don't know what I wouldn't eat, but I do know that earthworms are very nutritious and worth the trouble to prepare - not that I ever have! However, they are high in protein and fat, so if you are starving, dig them up. From what I have heard slugs are very low in nutrition, so I don't think I'd bother trying to overcome their repulsiveness.
> 
> I had to smile at liver on the list of "I wouldn't eat", because it is a favorite and our family is very fond of kidney stew.
> 
> I am very thankful I've never been in a situation where I'd have to worry about what I'd eat or not eat.


I always told my daughter that if she ever found herself in the wilderness and starving to eat worms. Just suck them down like spaghetti and don't chew. 

No offense, but how could you eat kidney stew? I tried cooking kidney once. ONCE. I par boiled in 5 changes of milk and 3 changes of water and it still smelled like a urinal cake. NEVER again in this house. 

Alas, alas, still no puking smily...


----------

